# Ayuda con cajas acusticas



## pavelx (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola, es la primera ves q comento en el foro, haber si me pueden ayudar con las dimensiones para fabricar unos cajas acusticas, soy algo nuevo en esto del audio

Tengo un par de bocinas pioneer 6.5´ y un par de 6x9´ Sony Xplod

-Pioner  modelo TS-G1642R 6.5´, 2 vias
  Potencia maxima: 180w
  Potencia nominal: 30w
  Impedancia : 4Ω
  Respuesta en frecuencia: 40 Hz - 30 000 Hz
  Sensibilidad: 90 db/W/m

-Sony xplod modelo XS-GTF6935R  6x9´, 3 vias
  Potencia maxima: 300w
  Potencia nominal: 60w
  Impedancia : 4Ω
  Respuesta en frecuencia: 27 Hz - 30 000 Hz
  Sensibilidad: 93 db/W/m

Estas son la especificaciones d las bocinas y pienso conectarlas a un estereo pionner 4x50w. Me gustaria q me asesoraran para contruir unas cajas acusticas.
No he podido conseguir los parametros Thiele-Small y me faltan herramientas para obtenerlos por mi mismo.
Y por ultimo una duda q tengo, los litros q dan las dimesiones d las cajas, a fuerzas necesito los parametros Thiele-Small para obtenerlos??

De ante mano gracias por molestarse en leer mi tema


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 29, 2010)

pavelx dijo:


> . . . Me gustaria q me asesoraran para contruir unas cajas acusticas.
> No he podido conseguir los parametros Thiele-Small y me faltan herramientas para obtenerlos por mi mismo . . .



Le voy a dar un enlace para que no tenga escusas a la hora de diseñar sus propios bafles:

_*PCP Files
*_


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 29, 2010)

no creo que los pcp files lo ayuden mucho en este caso, lo unico que te puedo decir es que los parlantes de automovil como los que tienes, estan diseñados para trabajar con mucho volumen de caja (todo el baul en los 6*9 y toda la puerta en los 6´´) asi que por ahi pudes empezar, sumado a que normalmente trabajan mejor en cajas cerradas, asi que para empezar buen volumen interno y cerrada... lamentablemente sin los parametros t/s pasa de ser "ciencia" a ser "suerte" aunque con algunos datos como estos puedes "guiarte" a la mejor solución posible...


----------



## pavelx (Ene 1, 2011)

ok, gracias por sus comentarios
Ya lei el documento de PCPFiles y la verdad me saco d varias dudas, aunq no d todas.
Ojala y alguien haya usado estas bocinas para q me apoye


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Jun 10, 2011)

hola hermano, yo inicie una cruzada como la tuya, en estos momentos estoy haciendo unas cajas acusticas para un par de 6x9 jbl, lo primero que tienes que hacer es conseguir esos parametros thielle small, sin ellos es como andar a ciegas. Yo estoy entre el dilema de cerrada o bass reflex aunque a estas alturas estoy intentando diseñar la mejor bass reflex que pueda hacer para mis 6x9 y la mejor cerrada que pueda hacer para mis 6x9


----------



## JotaEle (Jun 17, 2011)

Yo uso un programa para cálculo de recintos acústicos que se llama WinISD.


----------

